# Focal Audiom TLR (PAIR)



## avddreamr (Nov 23, 2005)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Yes these are mine, I bought these from Audionutz. I tested them out with a revelator 4.5, and genesis rev's 6.5. Unfortunately, to get the best out of these tweeters I would of had to install them in such a fashion that would interfere with airbags in my car. So they have sat in their wooden boxes since the summer of 2004!! I'm clearly never going to use them. So they have to go.

I'll be selling more closet car audio items in the future, just need to verify that everything still actually works (7990, Zapco, Arc audio, and some other goodies).

thanks for the space.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Damn there is a screen name blast from the past.

<- winslow from Carsound and ECA days.


----------



## avddreamr (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh wow, What's up Jason! Did you manage the career switch? And you are definitely not the hated guy... well not in my book anyways.


----------

